# Remington Genesis Load????



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

I have a 50 cal. Remington Genesis I recently purchased. It was a good deal and I don't deer hunt much so I really didn't want to spend the money on a TC. 

I am going to use Pyrodex, which I have and use in my old TC side hammer. My question is how many grains of powder should I use? I don't want to go out and buy 777 powder or pellets, because I more than likely may not get out this year to deer hunt with it.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

When dealing with powder measurements you want to consult your manual included in the gun. I am pretty sure you got a great deal because Remington is either leaving the market or going back to the board. In all honesty look in the manual, anyone giving advice should refer to a page # other wise I wouldn't trust it...


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ohio hunter said:


> I have a 50 cal. Remington Genesis I recently purchased. It was a good deal and I don't deer hunt much so I really didn't want to spend the money on a TC.
> 
> I am going to use Pyrodex, which I have and use in my old TC side hammer. My question is how many grains of powder should I use? I don't want to go out and buy 777 powder or pellets, because I more than likely may not get out this year to deer hunt with it.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


There is not a clear-cut answer to this, either in the manual or otherwise. The only way to know is to take the gun to the range, try different powder measures with the projectile of your choosing, and fire the gun. The charge which proves to be the most ACCURATE at your intended hunting range is the one to use.


----------



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I should have thought of the points you both made. I was thinking maybe someone who has this gun could give me a starting point, but I think it wold be better to go out to the range and figure out what works best.

Thanks again for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

I have the same gun. I shoot (3) 50 grain pellets out of it, so your safe up to 150 grains, i believe the manual states this, but i can't give you a page # cause my manuals at my other house.
I dont have a scope on it yet, so i cant say how truely accurate/consistant it is with 150. When i get a scope id like to try 100 also and see what it will do.
Good luck


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I know that this means absolutely nothing, but speaking of Remington, I have the 700 ML magnum and it will not hit the broadside of a barn with a 150 gr. load in it. I have tried several bullet weights and designs, still no go. With a 100 gr. load it will drive tacks. But all muzzies are different, they are their own breed. Maybe yours will be great with the max load, but mine is just fussy I guess. My TC Encore handles 150 like a breeze with the TC Shockwave 250. Anyway, good luck with your gun and I hope you find a good, ACCURATE combination. The reason I stress Accurate is because ANY modern sabot bullet that hits the target(vitals)will kill the deer. Forget about so-called "knock-down-stop-em-in-their-tracks malarkey. Use the bullet, whatever it may be, that hits where you are aiming. End of story.


----------

